# Gelo, geada, sincelo e neve 23 – 27 de Dezembro



## Dan (28 Dez 2008 às 00:22)

Poças de água geladas no dia 23.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2008 às 00:30)

Fotos de sincelo na região da Vilariça no dia 24.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 00:32)

Dan disse:


>



Excelente fotografia.
Faz um belo efeito, parece algo como vidros partidos.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2008 às 00:36)

Geada em Bragança no dia 24.


----------



## Fil (2 Jan 2009 às 03:31)

Rio Sabor e Rio Igrejas (duas últimas) congelados no dia 24:









































Rio Sabor no dia 26:


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

Excelentes fotos, *Dan* e *Fil*!

São um regalo para os olhos , para quem não tem possibilidade de visualizar isso


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

Uma paisagem bem invernal. Os rios estavam completamente gelados


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Os rios ficaram mesmo bonitos

Infelizmente o rio Fervença não congela em Bragança, tem demasiada corrente para isso


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2009 às 20:11)

MSantos disse:


> Os rios ficaram mesmo bonitos
> 
> Infelizmente o rio Fervença não congela em Bragança, tem demasiada corrente para isso



Também gela de vez em quando. 

Uma foto de Dezembro de 2007 com o rio Fervença parcialmente gelado.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 01:41)

Imagens nacionais de causar arrepios até à espinha!

Muito boas!


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Preparem as máquinas que no fim da próxima semana os rios da região devem voltar a congelar


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

MSantos disse:


> Os rios ficaram mesmo bonitos
> 
> Infelizmente o rio Fervença não congela em Bragança, tem demasiada corrente para isso





É menos frequente, mas vai acontecendo! Encontrei uma foto de Dezembro de 2004, junto do anfiteatro do Polis.








________


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

Eu nunca vi o Fervença gelado

Essas imagens são da zona do polis certo? Nesse local devido às pequenas represas o rio abranda, o que permite a formação de gelo No restante curso o rio é turbulento.


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2009 às 09:52)

Quem é que quer neve, com umas imagens fantásticas destas, onde tudo para por obra e graça do senhor gelo!  

Grandes fotos! E essas geadas são autenticos nevões!


----------

